# names for your precious future bundle? x



## bornthiswayxo

NO DISSING OTHER'S NAMES IN THIS THREAD. :)

So, I was wondering what names, if any, people have picked out for when they have their baby in the future?

My OH and I have chosen Lyric Rose for a baby girl,
and Nate Stephen for a boy. :)


----------



## Star7890

Mine are in my siggy :) Cant decide between them what do you think? By the way names can be mixed around a bit xx


----------



## bornthiswayxo

ERConnell said:


> Mine are in my siggy :) Cant decide between them what do you think? By the way names can be mixed around a bit xx

Awh! I can't decide, they're all so pretty


----------



## sarahj198

I love lyric! my favourites keep changing but its currently Eden James for a boy and Eliza Grace (oh's mum is Elizabeth) for a girl :) x


----------



## Kiki1993

Lyric does sound beautiful so original! :flower:
Ours (that we have agreed on and love) are:
Girls - Danielle or Abbie
Boys - Reece or Logan 
:happydance:


----------



## rubydoo1

Lovely names girls :flower:
Weve got a few that we like but theyre always changing, at the moment we like - 
Amelie, Esmee, and Eva for girls 
&
Archie, Luca and Harry for boys..
xx


----------



## nickibrum

Samantha Grace for a girl is one that were playing about with right now, 
Ethan James possibly but not really that set on it. The middle name will definitely be James though. I like names where you can shorten them to AJ, DJ etc so any suggestions would be welcome!


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Thanks ladies, lovely choices everyone xo


----------



## MrsGruffalo

At the moment:

Elizabeth (but shortened to Beth) Anna
Thomas Henry


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Girl: Lillie-Ann Rose or Layla-Grace
Boy: Jacob or Ethan


----------



## kiki04

What do you all think of the name Elliot for a girl, maybe spelled Elliotte :shrug: I like it but DH doesn't.


----------



## bornthiswayxo

kiki04 said:


> What do you all think of the name Elliot for a girl, maybe spelled Elliotte :shrug: I like it but DH doesn't.

That sounds like a lovely name :)


----------



## Kians_Mummy

kiki04 said:


> What do you all think of the name Elliot for a girl, maybe spelled Elliotte :shrug: I like it but DH doesn't.

My friends little girl is called Elliot and gets Ellie for short :) x


----------



## Beccaboop

I like most names begining with an 'L' for a girl like:
Layla,Leila, Lrya,Lana, Lacey , Lola and Luna
We have decided on Ivy for the middle name as it was my Nans middle name I thought about using her first name but it's Doris and I think that's to old fashioned so thought it would be nice to have her middle name instead.
For a boy I like:
Jasper, Oakley, Jacob (not Jake) Max and Robbie 
It's such a hard choice there's so many nice names!


----------



## pinkribbon

My LO's name is Jake (not shortened from Jacob), so we would probably not have any name beginning with J (although I do like James). We like the name Max for a boy.

For a girl would probably be Maisie, same as what we would have called Jake if he was a girl.

Haven't really thought about it too hard tbh but I think we would stay on team yellow next time.


----------



## cocosmum

ERConnell said:


> Mine are in my siggy :) Cant decide between them what do you think? By the way names can be mixed around a bit xx

i like Amelia 'Milly' Grace hun


----------



## cocosmum

i love cleo and dh did but now he likes chloe instead but i'm not keen because i know alot of chloes.
for a boy i like daniel or cory 

but i have lots of reserves cause dh never agrees with me.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ooh Amelia grace is my future girls name too  love it! Oscar James for a boy x


----------



## pinkribbon

Mrs W 11 said:


> Ooh Amelia grace is my future girls name too  love it! Oscar James for a boy x

Oscar is lovely!


----------



## WolfenDreamer

the names me and boyfriend came up with are: Alekzander(alek) Gabriel, Jordan Nathaneal. and Isabelle(belle) Joyce, and Grace Alexandria (or reverse the name)


----------



## JustLurking

Violet Aurelia or Leo Gabriel most likely.


----------



## LaurenDC

Simone Elizabeth or Michael Anthony (the latter after DH) <3


----------



## trynitey

Boy - Seth . We are still deciding between William, Jameson and Asher for a middle name. We will probably end up with William - so Seth William most likely.

Girl - Isla Marie, Aralyn Marie or Kairi Jessa


----------



## bornthiswayxo

JustLurking said:


> Violet Aurelia or Leo Gabriel most likely.

I love your names <3


----------



## Smile181c

I love these types of thread :) 

At the moment, for a girl, we're decided on Erin Sarah (Sarah was handy as both mine and Matt's mums are called that! :haha:) 

and for a boy we're decided on Dylan Matthew (Matthew being after my OH :), although he's not as keen on having his name as his sons middle name - I think he doesn't want to seem big headed lol) xx


----------



## Reyba

We like Lily Mae or Amélie for a girl and Harry George for a boy :)


----------



## almosthere

I LOVE Amelie, Reyba-great choice, absolutely adorable! For me, I only have my heart set on one name so far, Bryce for a boy =)


----------



## Smile181c

Ooh Amelie is such a pretty name :) x


----------



## bornthiswayxo

I love everyones names! Amelie is very pretty in particular may I just say


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Laila Rae & Gemma Swayze for girls
Jaxon Jeffrey & Ryder Wesley for boys


----------



## dontworry

I love so many of the names posted already. Amelie (Milly) and Cleo, in particular! I have a notebook filled with names, but I am too afraid to post them as I don't want anyone else to fall in love with them like I have, lol! Luckily no one has posted them so far, and I've only seen one used on this site (so far). I'm hoping it stays that way!


----------



## JustLurking

bornthiswayxo said:


> JustLurking said:
> 
> 
> Violet Aurelia or Leo Gabriel most likely.
> 
> I love your names <3Click to expand...

Thank you! You seem like you have good taste from other posts you've made!


----------



## bornthiswayxo

JustLurking said:


> bornthiswayxo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustLurking said:
> 
> 
> Violet Aurelia or Leo Gabriel most likely.
> 
> I love your names <3Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! You seem like you have good taste from other posts you've made!Click to expand...

Awh thanks hun :)


----------



## Bittersweet

Boy: Harrison James or something James lol.
Girl: Niamh Ann or Madison Elizabeth. Or Madison Louise.


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Bittersweet said:


> Boy: Harrison James or something James lol.
> Girl: Niamh Ann or Madison Elizabeth. Or Madison Louise.

I like Harrison and Madison! x


----------



## Bittersweet

Thanks :) xx


----------



## kailynn

:pink: Isabella Grace
:blue: Bentley James


----------



## i want it all

Erin for a girl without a doubt - possibly megan as a middle name.

I have always liked Elliott & Isaac for a boy, but now people are mentioning Elliot for a girl I won't use that! I only want names that are male and not unisex, I'm also going off Isaac a little too! Good job I've got plenty of time!


----------



## i want it all

And middle name would be David after my hubby


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Girl: Charlotte Ann
Boy: Archie James


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Lovely names everyone! Vicki I adore the name Archie


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Hehe it's so cute!! :thumbup:

I quite like the name Connor for a boy, and seeing as my OH's family is Irish it fits in pretty nicely :)


----------



## 12BeeMummy

Girl: Ruby-Anne Rose :) or Eliana ?(can't think of a middle name)?
Boy: Kailen Harley- Jay? :)

Opinions please :) x


----------



## Bentlee

We would probably call our son Bentley (would you have figured? :mrgreen:), second name Marc, which is my fiancé's nickname and the name of a man, who's like a third grandfather to me. 

For a girl we haven't really decided yet, but do have some ideas.. Alida, Nora or Noralie.. I love name that you can cut short to Ally like Alida.. so it might be a name like that.. second name Marie. My mom's name is Maria and my name does have the meaning of Maria so I would like to pass on the tradition :flower:


----------



## psychnut09

For a girl we picked Emmi-Lyn June
For a boy we are at a toss up between Luka Jay or Karter Lincoln


----------



## ErinFitz

For a girl i love Camdyn Faye & for a boy Brayden James!


----------



## Bentlee

ErinFitz said:


> For a girl i love Camdyn Faye & for a boy Brayden James!

They go great together!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I've been thinking a lot about this since replying to a previous thread where I didn't have much in the way of a list. These are my current favourites :) I'd want a first name and one or two (probably one) middle names, but our surname is fairly long (3 syllables) so would need to make sure it wasn't too much of a mouthful!

For girls:
Anna (my absolute favourite, and I'll be gutted if I never get to use it!)
Kate (but this is too similar to my own name and that'd be weird)
Mary (my Gran's name)
Clare
Mara
Elisabeth
Eleanor

For a boy:
Dylan
Ruairidh
Angus
Ross
Edward (my Grandad's name)
Henry

Hubby is adamant we're not naming our babies til they show their little faces, and I quite agree with him...we will be team yellow all the way anyway, so we probably won't have the naming negotiations til I'm very very pregnant at the earliest! I cannot WAIT!


----------



## bornthiswayxo

I really like the name Lola at the moment for a girl :) Nice names people...


----------



## Dimples81

i've loved the name Tayce for a girl since i was about 16, it's welsh, i heard it on a tv program and loved it and lately i'm loving how it sounds with Autumn but obviously that depends on when the baby comes. I don't think my other half will let me tho :( he prefers more common, less unusual names - the sort of names that i'm not a fan of coz when my baby goes to school there will be loads of them.

Its harder to find unusual names for boys i think. I love Logan, Harry, William, Zak and Josh but again don't think the OH will allow, He is particularly funny about names as he is a high school teacher and there tends to be so many negative connections to people's names from experiences.


----------



## carly_mummy2b

I love threads like this :flower:

:pink: Ona Violet (my Great Grandmother was called Honor and i have always loved it but wanted to make it a bit more modern)
:blue: I like Zane and Max but nothing concrete for a boy yet


----------



## tuesday_

We will probably go with Nellie Wednesday for a girl and Anders __________ for a boy.

Our back up names are Viktor, Emil and Albin for boys and Josephine, Lovisa and Amy for girls.


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Just to say, lovely names and tuesday_, your kitten is gorgeous!


----------



## UKMumToBe

Some lovely names, ladies! 

I like Theodore (Theo), Samuel (Sam / Sammy), and Leo for boys. Charles as a middle name, as it's my dad's middle name. 

For a girl, Tabitha (Tabby), Arya (I've been reading _Game of Thrones _recently, and love the name! Not sure I'd get away with that - might be too geeky and I'm sure I'll get teased if I ever did that...), Fiona, and Zoe. Judith as a middle name, as that's mum's middle name. 

Team yellow, though, so won't know until the day what we'll end up with. I'm hoping for a little girl, and we'll certainly try for one... *fingers crossed*


----------



## iow_bird

Oooh, I love the name Tabitha! I can't use it though :( DD is called Tilly (short for Matilda) so Tilly & Tabby sounds a bit odd!
I love Erin Louise Grace for a girl
and Charlie Roger James for a boy


----------



## AmberDW

love the name lyric but future baby daddy had a friend with a baby named lyrica so can't use it.


----------



## loveykay15

i like the names isabella and raymond


----------



## snowflake1989

We got's Cole for a boy or Bailey :flower:

No girls names yet although we like autumn and paige


----------



## Soccergurl3

For a girl we like Janay:pink:

For a boy we like Carter and Ethan:blue:


----------



## almosthere

snowflake1989 said:


> We got's Cole for a boy or Bailey :flower:
> 
> No girls names yet although we like autumn and paige

I really love all of those names, especial Cole!

And Soccergirl-I enjoy yours as well! =)


----------



## wombwarrior

What a great thread darlin!

For me I like

Boy - Mason Cole
Girl - India Rose or Haylee Rose (Girls names prob change lol )


----------



## bump230910

Kendal for a girl
Rory or Max for a boy.


----------



## Bentlee

Oh my gosh... I know three siblings and their names are

Cole
Bailey (girl)
and Mason

Thought it was funny to find all of the names in two posts :winkwink:


----------



## theapple9

-


----------



## snowflake1989

Bentlee said:


> Oh my gosh... I know three siblings and their names are
> 
> Cole
> Bailey (girl)
> and Mason
> 
> Thought it was funny to find all of the names in two posts :winkwink:

:haha: Gosh I hope their not real common names!, There lovely though :flower:

Want some names no one really has :) It seems like nowadays In Ireland everyone is calling their children Ava and Jack lol


----------



## charlie_lael

Mine are

Eden Lee for a girl
and
Truth Allison for a boy

:D


----------



## waitingtobe

For a girl: Emmalyn Oliva or Emmalyn Elizabeth, we're still going back and forth on that one.
For a boy: Keegan SomethingthatgoeswellwithKeegan, we're still working on it.

Any ideas? :)


----------



## x__amour

Boy - Nicholas Zachary
Girl - :shrug:


----------



## Flames

Alexander James andEmily Rose or Amelia rose


----------



## kailynn

I have an updated list!! :) OH came up with a beautiful little girl's name!

:pink: *Hali-Ann Marie* and Isabella Grace and Kendall Jane

:blue: *Bentley James* and Mark Michael Jr

The bolded one's are our #1 picks :D


----------



## kailynn

Flames said:


> Alexander James andEmily Rose or Amelia rose

I love these names especially Amelia Rose


----------



## Bentlee

kailynn said:


> I have an updated list!! :) OH came up with a beautiful little girl's name!
> 
> :pink: *Hali-Ann Marie* and Isabella Grace
> 
> :blue: *Bentley James* and Mark Michael Jr
> 
> The bolded one's are our #1 picks :D

ooh another "Bentley" as no1 choice :happydance:


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Beautiful names everyone :')


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Stanley Edward for a boy. Betsy Harper for a girl.


----------



## mrsswaffer

We love Jessica/Jessikah for a girl, and Harry (possibly Harrison) for a boy. :)

I'm convinced I'll have a girl first, and I would love to name her Jessikah Joy, and shorten it to JJ. :D We'll see though.


----------



## kailynn

mrsswaffer2b said:


> We love Jessica/Jessikah for a girl, and Harry (possibly Harrison) for a boy. :)
> 
> I'm convinced I'll have a girl first, and I would love to name her Jessikah Joy, and shorten it to JJ. :D We'll see though.

I know a Jessica Joy! Lol. :D


----------



## kailynn

Bentlee said:


> kailynn said:
> 
> 
> I have an updated list!! :) OH came up with a beautiful little girl's name!
> 
> :pink: *Hali-Ann Marie* and Isabella Grace
> 
> :blue: *Bentley James* and Mark Michael Jr
> 
> The bolded one's are our #1 picks :D
> 
> ooh another "Bentley" as no1 choice :happydance:Click to expand...

Haha yup! I already told OH there is no swaying my decision :)


----------



## MarineAngel

:blue: Nicholas Daniel (Daniel after DH's friend that was KIA)
:pink: Savannah Elaine (Elaine after DH's grandmother that died months before he was born)


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

mrsswaffer2b said:


> We love Jessica/Jessikah for a girl, and Harry (possibly Harrison) for a boy. :)
> 
> I'm convinced I'll have a girl first, and I would love to name her Jessikah Joy, and shorten it to JJ. :D We'll see though.

Our favorites are Sophie & Jessica for a girl! I like Jessica Jane nn JJ too! lol
& Sophie Kay or Kate nn Sophie Cakes!

Although I always love loads of girls names & lately have a liking for my Grandmothers name Lucy...!

Definitely William for a boy!


----------



## AkTrying

Hopefully I get to use the names I pick. Im still trying after 2 yrs. 
Girl : Emma -Marie or Zoe
Boy: named after BF or Adonis


----------



## KimmyKo420

For a boy we have Jaiqaus Mikhail for a boy and Kaylani for a girl


----------



## LunaRose

Eva Amelie or Max William  :cloud9:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

LunaRose said:


> Eva Amelie or Max William  :cloud9:

Ooh I love those names! Would you pronounce it Ava or ee-va?


----------



## LunaRose

5_Year_Plan said:


> LunaRose said:
> 
> 
> Eva Amelie or Max William  :cloud9:
> 
> Ooh I love those names! Would you pronounce it Ava or ee-va?Click to expand...

Thank you, I love them!

It would be Ee-va.

I think I'm completely settled now .. I've changed my mind probably about 50 times in the past year or so :haha:


----------

